# White Clover



## that's*satyrical (Feb 28, 2012)

Heard it was toxic to goats? Is that true? This last batch of hay has a ton of it in there so please let me know if you know anything about this. Also if it is toxic is it still toxic dried out in hay?

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure about it being toxic but you may see some slobbers. A lot of clover can make them "foam" at the mouth.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if you are thinking of Alsike Clover?  Aliske is toxic, but is normally not found in hay or pastures (hopefully).    Other clovers and legumes (mainly red clover, but it can affect all) can cause slobbers, but it's caused by a fungus on the plant, and not the actual plant itself.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2012)

white clover is fine


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

I have white clover everywhere.  And it will make them slobber, but it is not actually the clover that makes them slobber.  If you look on the underside of the leaves, you will little black dots.  My vet explained that those dots are a fungus that grows on clover and that the fungus is what actually causes them to slobber.  

Note to self, if you have horses and are going to trim their feet, take them off of the clover for a day or so.  I had a gigantic big slobber down my neck and back, under my shirt.  What was I to do?  I finished the feet and then went and took a shower.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

ahhh thanks. I will stop worrying then. It must have been that other type of clover they were talking about.  *sigh of relief*


----------

